# Negative/Positive Ground



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

I want to convert my 2010 generator system to an alternator system. According to the shop manual the 2010 is a positive ground system. However, since I bought mine in '97 it's been a negative ground. What should someone have done to change it from positive to negative ground? What am I looking for to see if it was done right? Is it as simple as swapping leads?


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Aside from any electronic parts, the generator and regulator are the only things which should care about polarity.


----------

